# What are the inside dimensions of a 29 gallon?



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I can't find a ruler anywhere and I am pretty sure that the width (front to back) of the INSIDE of my 29 gallon tank is 12" and a google search is only telling me the outside dimensions. Can someone confirm this please?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

My 29 is 12wx30lx18h


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

GRRR! I found out the hard way that the inside of my 29 gallon is in fact not 12" wide. I just tried to put a 6" x 12" piece of acrylic in it and it is to long. I think the inside dimensions are about 1/4" shorter than what I had thought. Now I just have to wait to get my Dremel and trim it up then.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you mean the inside of the lip where a canopy would sit, not what you asked for, it should be 29 3/16" X 11.5".


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Now that you mention it, I meant the distance between the front and back pieces of glass. I am in the process of building a sump and was getting the baffles cut to fit. It's really not a huge deal that they don't currently fit right now because I don't have all the parts I need anyway. I still need all the plumbing, overflow, the pump, and what ever else I am forgetting at the moment.


----------

